
Could a Real Men’s Movement Be a Good Thing? - paulpauper
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/could-a-real-mens-movement-be-a-good-thing
======
pizzaparty2
Why not, and the first part of our identity we should focus on is not losing
our kids in custody court. Not just for our children but for society itself.

------
trav4225
Ah, I see the title turning gray already... just a few more minutes until
[flagged]...

------
tuesdayrain
>my boys would still need some model of what it is to lead a good life as a
man

I'm bothered by how this article insists that boys need some kind of model to
imitate. Are people incapable of thinking for themselves? I grew up without a
father figure or any kind of role model and I'm significantly more successful
than the average person my age.

~~~
ksaj
It's also said in such a way that the Mother/Daughter and Father/Daughter
combination scenarios aren't even considered important.

There is ample evidence that single-parent children don't suddenly turn into
werewolves or whatever terrible thing it is that is supposed to happen to them
accordingly.

The idea that a girl can't become a woman without Mom around, and boys can't
become men without Dad around doesn't play out so well in the real world.
Either gender has been shown to be equally good and responsible at parenting.
And their kids, irrespective of gender, tend to turn out alright.

Most of the behavioural identity comes from friends, and not so much from
imitating mommy or daddy, anyway.

People are so quick to join an us-or-them clique that they just can't get the
concept of "equality" right.

Divisions never break down when you build stronger and stronger barriers
between the two "sides."

